# Essential oils



## Nazla (Apr 9, 2007)

What brand essential oils are best?  

I've seen so many out there and the prices are so different. I'm assuming the quality oils are more pure and therefore more expensive. 

Which brands/suppliers should i try? Which should i avoid?

Thanks


----------



## copper (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, you pretty much get what you pay for.


I usually just get mine from Wild Oats. I'm sure there are better ones i could get online, but i like that they are close and convenient.


----------

